# Brass Peak Collection



## hammerface (Apr 3, 2009)

Here's some pics of my brass Peak collection. Love these things! :thumbsup: (should have picked a different background as the orange washes them out a bit) I'll have to do better shots - some with them all turned on...

http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq291/bigyellowbike/IMG_2771.jpg?t=1238785820

http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq291/bigyellowbike/IMG_2770.jpg?t=1238785875

http://i457.photobucket.com/albums/qq291/bigyellowbike/IMG_2774.jpg?t=1238785951


----------



## DM51 (Apr 3, 2009)

That's a very smart collection, and it would be nice if you used the image "handles" so they show here without the need to click on the link. You'll need to resize them to 800 x 800 pixels maximum.

I'll move the thread to the Collections section.


----------



## MWClint (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice collection Hammerface!

Here's some of mine..the pic is missing a few more brass matterhorns and a 
pair of brass carribeans. They were on the "work table" in the process of 
getting modded.


----------



## PetaBread (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm jealous.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 13, 2009)

Me too...I only have a couple of brass Peaks, one AA SSC P4 Kino Bay and one AA single UV Kino Bay (at least, I think it's a Kino Bay) and I love them! :thumbsup:

I do have a triple UV LED HA CR123 Peak as well...unsure of model on that one though.

Nice collections, Hammerface and MWClint!


----------



## Flying Turtle (Apr 14, 2009)

Just a couple of brass ones from the old days. Got a red LED prototype and a 3-LED Matterhorn.






Geoff


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 29, 2017)

this was the newest thread I could find. please post more of your Brass Peak collection!


----------



## troutpool (Aug 29, 2017)

That photo in post #3 above is one of my all time favorite flashlight pictures.


----------



## archimedes (Aug 29, 2017)

mcbrat said:


> this was the newest thread I could find. please post more of your Brass Peak collection!


Quite a bump @mcbrat , lol :bump:

Be right back with some photos ....


----------



## archimedes (Aug 29, 2017)

Sorry the quality of these photos isn't the best, I'll try to take something better soon


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 29, 2017)

I just picked these up, and have a few more coming...


----------



## archimedes (Aug 29, 2017)

Those vintage brass multi-emitter Peaks are among my favorites


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 3, 2017)

More older peak brass...


----------



## magellan (Sep 3, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Those vintage brass multi-emitter Peaks are among my favorites



For some reason I like 'em too.

I'll see if I can round up my brass peaks and do a photo.


----------



## magellan (Sep 3, 2017)

Here's mine, along with a TnC Micro Lux (3rd from left).

http://imgbox.com/kBJ8Ejw7

https://imgbox.com/EntkZ8rh


----------



## magellan (Sep 3, 2017)

mcbrat said:


> I just picked these up, and have a few more coming...



Wow. Awesome!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Love this thread!
Here is some of mine. Old photo. Need to dust them off and take a new one.
I have a thing for the Mckinleys.

Would love to find some more of the Single led Mckinleys as i have all colors of the 7 led version.

-Ben


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 25, 2017)

More Current photo.


----------



## magellan (Sep 25, 2017)

Truly an awesome collection of McKinleys.


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 25, 2017)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Love this thread!
> Here is some of mine. Old photo. Need to dust them off and take a new one.
> I have a thing for the Mckinleys.
> 
> ...



I heard the single LEDs are hard to find....? :naughty:


----------



## archimedes (Sep 25, 2017)

archimedes said:


> .... Be right back with some photos ....





archimedes said:


> .... I'll try to take something better soon





MorpheusT1 said:


> .... Love this thread!
> Here is some of mine. Old photo. Need to dust them off and take a new one.
> I have a thing for the Mckinleys.
> 
> Would love to find some more of the Single led Mckinleys ....





mcbrat said:


> I heard the single LEDs are hard to find....? :naughty:



Yeah, and since mine are all Key Chain style, I had to get creative for the photo (lol) ...







And @MorpheusT1 ... I like the looks of that top row, too [emoji14]


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 26, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Yeah, and since mine are all Key Chain style, I had to get creative for the photo (lol) ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooops!

Dang, suppose those single led Mckinleys do exist.

I had 7 of them with the pocket body and all varieties of colors.
I wonder who bought them... 

I was a ******* for selling but i probably had another want back then.

I always come back to the old stuff though.

-Ben


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Dang Mickey! You have been hoarding! Lovely selection.


----------



## KentuckyMike (Sep 26, 2017)

One of those looks familiar, Mickey. I'm glad it found a good home. Beautiful collection!!


----------



## magellan (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow, amazing collection!


----------



## troutpool (Sep 28, 2017)

This thread needs more pictures. Here are a 2xAA McKinley and an AAA Baltic, both with momentary switch.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm glad this thread was resurrected...gotta love all that brass!!! oo:


----------



## magellan (Sep 29, 2017)

Toohotruk said:


> I'm glad this thread was resurrected...gotta love all that brass!!! oo:



Me too. We got the "top brass" right here!


----------



## magellan (Sep 29, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Sorry the quality of these photos isn't the best, I'll try to take something better soon



Just noticed the two-ended one. Very cool!


----------



## archimedes (Sep 29, 2017)

magellan said:


> Just noticed the two-ended one. Very cool!


Yes, thank you ... red and amber


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 29, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Yes, thank you ... red and amber



nice. I'm looking for some of them 

I like the combo of putting a larger Pamir head on one end of a double.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Great stuff! Keep sharing.


----------



## mcbrat (Sep 30, 2017)

after lots of research on CPF, and archive.org for old Peak and RMSK sites, I have come up with this reference chart. I don't show all the colors available in the early lights, just based on head type.
Head/Battery tube compatibility is color coded, and a few other notes...
Just the small/Pocket models. did not include the larger models.

http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/peak.htm


----------



## ma tumba (Sep 30, 2017)

mcbrat said:


> after lots of research on CPF, and archive.org for old Peak and RMSK sites, I have come up with this reference chart. I don't show all the colors available in the early lights, just based on head type.
> Head/Battery tube compatibility is color coded, and a few other notes...
> Just the small/Pocket models. did not include the larger models.
> 
> http://www.indysworld.com/flashlights/peak.htm



Wow! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## magellan (Sep 30, 2017)

Fantastic work. Many thanks for doing all that research.


----------



## mcbrat (Oct 2, 2017)

Picked up a couple right angle adapters.


----------



## troutpool (Oct 2, 2017)

I have never seen those adapters before. Very cool! Thanks for putting up the photo.


----------



## magellan (Oct 3, 2017)

Yeah, those are cool. Weren't they on the website?


----------



## mcbrat (Oct 3, 2017)

magellan said:


> Yeah, those are cool. Weren't they on the website?


Yes, they were on the old rmsk website.


----------



## magellan (Oct 3, 2017)

mcbrat said:


> Yes, they were on the old rmsk website.



Yes, I thought I remembered those. Wish I'd bought a couple now. But I did buy a couple of the old Volcan stainless and HAIII CR2 lights when they were on sale.


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 3, 2017)

That is way cool! I've never seen those before.


----------



## mcbrat (Jul 15, 2018)

troutpool said:


> This thread needs more pictures. Here are a 2xAA McKinley and an AAA Baltic, both with momentary switch.



nice!


----------



## magellan (Jul 18, 2018)

Yes, very cool and nice to see some action on this thread.


----------



## troutpool (Jul 20, 2018)

I wish I had many more Peaks to add to this thread, but I have sold most of the small collection I once had. Now, all that remains, besides the two lights pictured in post #27, is a brass Matterhorn with keychain end and a stainless steel Eiger mule with lug end. I hope others will post pictures of their Peaks; there must be lots more out there.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jul 21, 2018)

I've messed around with a bunch of other brands\types of lights, but there is something about Peak lights. They somehow have more personality than most other stuff I've tried. Can anyone tell me if the keychain El Capitan bodies still function with the keyring attachment taken off? Is there a downside to using the light like this??


----------



## troutpool (Jul 26, 2018)

The El Capitan will work as it normally does when the keychain end is removed. You lose the attachment point but you gain tail-standing and a little shorter length.


----------



## troutpool (Jul 26, 2018)

Ok, here is a photo of my other Peaks: a brass Matterhorn and a stainless steel Eiger mule. The beads were made by fuzzyedge, who can be found on Usual Suspects Network and on Facebook.


----------



## magellan (Aug 1, 2018)

Nice. Gotta luv those old brass Peaks.


----------



## magellan (Aug 2, 2018)

A few of my Peak parts, showing bodies, heads, and battery holder caps, along with their batteries, and one of my brass Peak lights. The light on the far left is a DQG AAA light.

http://imgbox.com/jvOlxYl9


----------



## magellan (Aug 2, 2018)

My Peak-Oveready brass Eiger 10250 light.

http://imgbox.com/jO9tMfgW


----------



## magellan (Aug 2, 2018)

And finally, my whole collection of brass Peaks.

The light on the far left is the very rare ARC AAA brass UV prototype.

http://imgbox.com/Rzp0co2k


----------



## NutSAK (Aug 14, 2018)

Great collections guys!

My very first "real" flashlight was a 1-LED Peak Matterhorn in brass, high power, with a snow white LED. I'm going to guess that was around 2004 or 2005 or so. That light eventually brought me here, to a whole new world of discovery.

Unfortunately I have sold off all my brass Peaks over the years, with only a HP Pacific remaining.

Here are some pics of what I have had (sorry about the Surefire):


----------



## mcbrat (Aug 14, 2018)

NutSAK said:


> Great collections guys!
> 
> My very first "real" flashlight was a 1-LED Peak Matterhorn in brass, high power, with a snow white LED. I'm going to guess that was around 2004 or 2005 or so. That light eventually brought me here, to a whole new world of discovery.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## magellan (Aug 21, 2018)

Awesome. Also very impressive variety.


----------

